# glasses



## francisgranada

What word do you use for _glasses_ in your language and what is it's original meaning (etymology)?

(_glasses_ in the sens of _spectacles_, that help people to see better ...)


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian

_*szemüveg *(_litterally: _eyeglass)_
_szem -_ eye
_üveg - _glass

*****************************
Archaic, today not used:
*okuláré *(from latin _ocularis,-e_, an adjective from _oculus_ - eye)

Archaic, today humorous:
_*pápaszem *(_litterally: _pope's eye)_


----------



## francisgranada

Spanish

_*anteojo *(_litterally: _before eye)_
_ante -_ before
_ojo -_ eye


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: óculos, from Latin oculus, eye.


----------



## DearPrudence

In French:

"*des lunettes*" (nfpl)

I didn't know that but it would come from the word "lune" (moon)


----------



## francisgranada

Italian

_*occhiali *(_litterally: _ocular_ in plural)
_occhio -_ eye
_occhiale -_ ocular (an adjective from _occhio) _


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek: 
Glasses or eyeglasses is «γυαλιά» (ʝia'ʎa, _n._ plural), from «γυαλί» (ʝia'li _n._)-->_glass_, deriving from the Classical masculine noun «ὕαλος» ('hŭālŏs)-->_glass, glassware_, of unknown etymology (both Hoffmann and Babiniotis suggest of Iranian (?) origin--> *sualo-, _electrum_)

[ʝ] is a voiced palatal fricative
[ʎ] is a palatal lateral approximant


----------



## francisgranada

Slovak

*okuliare *(from latin _ocularis,-e_, an adjective from _oculus_ - eye)


----------



## Minnie121728

En Español:

  Espejuelos, para ver o leer.


----------



## bibax

Czech: *brýle*
German: *die Brille*

Both from Graeco-Latin _beryllos_ (beryl, a precious stone), originated from Prakrit _veruliya_, ultimately from Sanskrit _vaidurya-_, which is of Dravidian origin.


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> Czech: *brýle*
> German: *die Brille*
> 
> Both from Graeco-Latin _beryllos_ (beryl, a precious stone), originated from Prakrit _veruliya_, ultimately from Sanskrit _vaidurya-_, which is of Dravidian origin.


 
Szia/Ahoj . Thanks, it's interesting.


----------



## CapnPrep

bibax said:


> Both from Graeco-Latin _beryllos_ (beryl, a precious stone)


_Besicles_ in French (an old-fashioned, slangy word for "eyeglasses") has the same origin.


----------



## olaszinho

En mi opinión, en España la palabra más común es gafas. El termíno anteojos suena algo anticuado.


----------



## Favara

*Catalan
*_Ulleres_, plural of _ullera_, from _ull _(eye). Ultimately from Latin _oculus_.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> En mi opinión, en España la palabra más común es gafas. El termíno anteojos suena algo anticuado.


No conoces el origen de esta palabra? (el DRAE dice que es de origen incierto )



Minnie121728 said:


> En Español:
> Espejuelos, para ver o leer.


Es lo mismo que anteojos/gafas, o se trata de una otra cosa (una especie de espejo por ejemplo)?


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish: 
göz - eyes
gözlük - eyeglasses (lit. for eyes; instrument inwhich you put your eyes)

Gözlük is a singular noun; as opposed to "glass*es*".


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: очила, Russian очки, Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian (BCS) naočale/naočari (all pl. tantum and related to common Slavic око/oko = eye, pl. очи/oči). In BCS the structure of the word implies that they're on the eyes.


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish* uses _glasögon_ formed from the merger of _glas_ meaning _glass_ and _öga_, in the plural form _ögon_, meaning _eye(s)_. The word is a plural tantum and when one wishes to refer to multiple pairs, the word _par_ is used. _Mina glassögon - _my glasses, _mina tre par glasögon_ - my three pairs of glasses.


----------



## olaszinho

Hola Francis!
No conozco el origen exacto de la palabra “gafas” pero he encontrado en internet la siguiente explicación, espero que te pueda ser útil.
 
_“Los anteojos, que en el Río de la Plata se llaman por metonimia lentes, son denominados en España y en otros países hispanohablantes con el nombre más antiguo de *gafas,* miembro de una familia de palabras vinculadas a la idea de ‘gancho’ o ‘presilla’.El origen de esta palabra es incierto, pero Corominas señala como posible el árabe qafca ‘contraído’, ‘encogido’ y estaría emparentada con el vocablo gafo ‘leproso’ del castellano antiguo, debido a la forma encorvada que adoptan las extremidades de los pacientes afectados por el bacilo de Hansen”_


----------



## francisgranada

Köszi, Olaszinho, es muy interesante y curioso....

He encontrado en un diccionario también _cristal_ y _ojuelo._ Entonces, en español tenemos hasta ahora: _gafas_, _anteojos_, _lentes, __espejuelos,_ _cristal, __ojuelo._


----------



## Maroseika

Orlin said:


> Bulgarian: очила, Russian очки,



Bulgarian looks like augmentative (please correct me if I'm wrong), while Russian очки looks like Plural diminutive, i.e. glasses = small eyes; cf. очко (lit. small eye) - hole, cell.


----------



## Black4blue

Rallino said:


> göz - *eye*


 
a small correction


----------



## francisgranada

Maroseika said:


> Bulgarian looks like augmentative (please correct me if I'm wrong), while Russian очки looks like Plural diminutive, i.e. glasses = small eyes; cf. очко (lit. small eye) - hole, cell.


 
The Bulgarian _*oчила*_ (the plural of _oчилo_) means something like "tools for watching", derived from _oкo_ (eye, eventually through a verb *_oчиmи_). The original Slavic suffix -_dlo_ (of IE origin, plural -_dla_) is used to create nouns that mean instruments, tools etc. In some Slavic languages, the original suffix -_dlo_ has changed to -_lo. _

An example: Polish _mydło_, Czech _mýdlo_, Slovak _mydlo_, Russian _мыло_ (_mylo) -_ all mean "soap" and are derived from the Slavic verb _myti_ (to wash).


----------



## HUMBERT0

In Spanish (Mexico)
*Lentes* is the common word here, also *anteojos* and *gafas*.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:  Mirror= Salamin,  clear glass or crystal= malinaw na bubog(old tagalog). 1.) the light pass through the clear glass.  Tagos ang liwanag sa malinaw na salmen.


----------



## elirlandes

In Irish, *spéaclaí*, which I can only assume comes from the English "spectacles".


----------



## ThomasK

And last but not least Dutch: *de bril*, but that is just like German. But it is kind-of special as a word though...


----------



## JGreco

In the majority of my travel in Latin America (in terms of Spanish) I've really only heard "lentes." I've only really heard the word "gafas" once, and never heard "anteojo" referred to as glasses before.


----------



## ThomasK

Could you comment on the precise, literal meaning?


----------

